# a stamp/USCA question



## PaulH (Aug 24, 2005)

Can someone give me some information? The USCA office might be closed this week. No answers. I want to have my dogs x rays sent to the SV for eval. On the USCA site, it shows a digital to film place in TX. Does the SV want the x rays the old way, on film? My vet only does digtal ones. Would the vet send the x rays to the USCA office address? I just do not have a clue about either issue.
Thanks,
Paul


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Yes, as far as I know SV only accepts analog and you need all the information exposed on the film that is listed on the USCA site. I had to change vet offices for a-stamps as well. Doing a set next week... My vet gives me all my x-rays, so I'll mail them along with all the other paperwork to USCA (I'm also getting a scorebook and registration at the same time).


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I sent Hexe's in to the SV last fall....did the digitals to OFA and then got the films made for the SV. So you need to send a digital file of your x-rays to the place in Texas - they send them back to you - then you send them to the USCA office for submittal to the SV... they do alot of them for US GSD people and know what they need.

Lee


----------



## PaulH (Aug 24, 2005)

Thanks ! I went to a new vet that everyone I asked in schutzhund told me to go to this vet outside Philly. He is the only vet that ever took me in explained the x rays and what they showed. Very accomodating.
Paul


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Also, OFA evaluation is accepted by the SV as long as the dogs name is on the picture. At least that is what they told me when I asked if they accept OFA evaluation.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Only for hips. Not for elbows...


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Smithie86 said:


> Only for hips. Not for elbows...


Seriously? Ugh... great, they did not mention that. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Sandra do you mean the OFA certificate or the same x-ray? Nikon has OFAs and I still have the films so would I send the x-ray films to the SV or the OFA certificate? The vet that did Nikon's intentionally used *all* the information required by both OFA and the SV so I could use the same set of x-ray films for both.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Liesje said:


> Sandra do you mean the OFA certificate or the same x-ray? Nikon has OFAs and I still have the films so would I send the x-ray films to the SV or the OFA certificate? The vet that did Nikon's intentionally used *all* the information required by both OFA and the SV so I could use the same set of x-ray films for both.


They said they accept the OFA results in combination with the x-rays. 

But let me check back with them, not that I say anything wrong.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I'm just curious what use the OFA certification would be to them since as far as I know it doesn't correspond to the a-stamp system, so wouldn't they basically be evaluating the x-rays and giving their own certification?


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

It is the X-rays. I sent Gnash's hip/elbow films to SV through UScA. Last I heard was that you need to send the actual film to SV (or OFA).


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Found the e-mail:


> das OFA „a“ wird von uns anerkannt, wenn auf der Bescheinigung die Tätowier/Chipnummer eingetragen wurde.


An OFA "A" will be accepted as long as either the tatoo/chip number is on the certificate.


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

Mrs.K said:


> Found the e-mail:
> An OFA "A" will be accepted as long as either the tatoo/chip number is on the certificate.


What is an OFA "A"


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Yeah it's either fair, good, excellent hips and just "normal" elbows (or not).

I paid $5 to OFA to have the x-ray films returned, we'd always planned on sending them on to the SV for a-stamps. As long as the positioning is correct and the right information about the dog is exposed on the film I don't see what difference it would make if they are new x-ray films or ones OFA evaluated already.


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

I vaguely remember a rule that the SV won't accept x-rays over 6 months old - not sure when you did yours, but don't wait too long to send them in


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

You can find the process/forms here. It took ~60 days to get Gnash's A stamps back.
http://germanshepherddog.com/usa-faq.htm#astamp


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

I'll ask to find out any specifics.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Mine are too old. I ended up being happy with the OFA certification and did not see a reason to get the a-stamp in addition, but when we took them they had all the info for both. I believe I was told WDA won't accept them over 6 months but USCA doesn't care? Either way I probably won't ever a-stamp that dog since I don't plan on doing an AD or the rest of the survey for health reasons (not a breeding dog). With Pan I'm going it next week because it's probably the only time it will work out for me to be without all his papers for several months. I plan to do his BH in April.


----------



## PaulH (Aug 24, 2005)

Thanks for all the help. The guy in TX said he can get it made into film fast. The vet is going to email the x rays to OFA for prelims. AS I said on the PDB, I did Penn Hip about a year ago. Vet said the digital x ray cost him $85K but he said you guys are paying for it. Even though he said they look good to excellent, I will hold my breath for an a normal. I hate to send the pink papers but you have to. This was my last time using Penn Hip. 
Thanks again,
Paul


----------



## PaulH (Aug 24, 2005)

Still waiting for the SV to send their eval of my dogs hips. Sent the film
about Feb.4.
Paul


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Usually takes 10-12 weeks. USCA sends groups of documents over, not individuals.

Hope that helps. I would expect 2-3 more weeks.


----------



## PaulH (Aug 24, 2005)

Thank you


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

You can email Pam and ask for an estimate as well


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I sent mine Jan 5 and got them back last week. If you need your AKC papers for an SV/WDA/USA show or something, Pam can send you a letter that they will accept instead.


----------

